# Windows 2000 Server im Netzwerk



## Bibabutzemann (18. Juni 2002)

Hi,

ich hab' ein paar Probleme mit Windows 2000 Server in einem Firmennetzwerk:
1.Software Raid lässt sich nicht aktivieren. Im System stecken 2 identische 70 Gb SCSI Platten an 'nem AHA-2490 U2W oder sowas.auf der ersten habe ich zum installieren eine 5 Gb Partition erstellt und windows installiert. In der Laufwerksverwaltung von Win2k wollte ich dann eine weiter Partition auf der ersten Platte erstellen und dann auf der zweiten Platte die komplette erste spiegeln. Als ich aber auf der zweiten Platte eine Partition erstellen konnte, war das Auswählen eines logischen Raid Laufwerks nicht möglich, ich konnte jediglich eine normale Partition erstellen.

Soweit zum ersten Problem.

2.Der Windows 2000 Server läuft als Domaincontroller im Netzwerk. Alle User können sich auf den XP-Clients in der Domain einloggen und dort auch Konten für weitere Nutzer erstellen. Der Server wurde automatisch mit der IP 10.10.1.1; Subnet 255.0.0.0 konfiguriert und alle Clients beziehen ihre IP per DHCP. Soweit so Gut. Jetzt sollen aber alle Clients über die ISDN Verbindung des Servers ins Internet. Wenn ich also auf dem Server ICS aktiviere, setzt er die IP auf 192.168.0.1, lässt aber den DHCP Bereich bei 10.10.0.x. Die Clients können trotzdem weder ins Netz, noch kann man auf ihnen neue Benutzeraccounts anlegen, da er dann wieder mit dem Server kommunizieren will, aber meint das er keinen Zugriff auf die Domain hat. Ob man sich auf den Clients über die Domain einloggen kann weiß ich jetzt garnicht, ich glaube aber nicht. Eine weiter möglichkeit der Internetfreigabe wäre über das erstellen einer bei Bedarf wählbaren Internetverbindung und Aktivierung von NAT. Ich habe dafür diese Verbindung eingerichtet wo eben nach Benutzernamen, Passwort und Domain? (leer gelassen) gefragt wird. Wenn ich diese Verbindung aber aktivieren möchte kommt ein Fehler das PPP irgendwie nicht will, den genauen Inhalt der Fehlermeldung hab' ich jetzt leider nicht mehr im Kopf. Dann hab' ich noch versucht das Internet mit Jana oder Microsoft Proxy Server 2 zu konfigurieren, bin aber in beiden Fällen kläglich gescheitert.

Da ich morgen u.a. mit Commander_keen alles möglichst komplett zum laufen bringen muss bitte ich um schnelle Antwort. 

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.
Tschöö


----------

